# Darn crows!!



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Crows attacked my baby chickens and broke the leg on one of them.

*sigh*
Using a shotgun in town is against our gun laws so how do I stop this creature picking off my baby chickens?

I'm really surprised with her will to live.
She is eating and drinking and will hop on one leg to keep up with the others.
Maybe I've become a softy in my dotage but I think it'd be a crime to put an animal down who tries so hard.


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor little chicky. I would use a bb gun if you are around to see it. Hopefully another forum member has an idea for the times you aren't around.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

If you see it happening, set off a few firecrackers or bang on a pan a few times. A sharp, loud noise will usually scare them away.
But if your good with a BB gun and they're close enough, phxrising's suggestion would be a more permanent solution.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, never heard of a crow bothering chickens. Are they free ranged? If so, make sure they have lots of covered spaces to hide. I would use a bottle rocket, bb gun, just like the others have said.
I have a chicken that has limped for at least a year. I think she jumped off the roost and landed wrong., but not sure.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I like my crows ... 

And this is the second report of a crow after a young chicken. Makes me wonder what has changed ...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Wow, never heard of a crow bothering chickens. Are they free ranged? If so, make sure they have lots of covered spaces to hide. I would use a bottle rocket, bb gun, just like the others have said.
> I have a chicken that has limped for at least a year. I think she jumped off the roost and landed wrong., but not sure.


We had a neighbor who saw them peck the eyes out of a deer fawn once. The fawn's only defense was laying still and it didn't even know enough to run. He put it down with a 22.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Just like all wild creatures, crows are opportunists. If they see a chance for a meal they will go for it.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

When I was a boy my Greatgrandmother told me about crows stealing chicks but I never witnessed it. While stationed at Camp Pendleton in the early 80's I did see a crow catch a young ground squirrel and kill it by dropping it on the road several times. I have a old Crossman 760 BB/Pellet that I use to keep them away if you hit one they sound their alarm and all stay away for a while.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tank_Girl said:


> Crows attacked my baby chickens and broke the leg on one of them.
> 
> *sigh*
> Using a shotgun in town is against our gun laws so how do I stop this creature picking off my baby chickens?
> ...


I know that the rules in Australia is tougher than many of the rules here in NorthAmerica - what are the rules on flash-bang flares and other fireworks? With all the wild-fires that I have read about that ravages Australia, I can imagine that there would be very restrictive laws.

If you have the space, you might want to build a chicken-run. One of the best that I found creates a very protective cage around the chickens that is almost impossible for creatures to break-n-enter.

Clear the ground and dig down about 6" (150mm) first and lay down a steel-mesh of re-bar. Around that planned area, dig down an additional 6" (150mm) to set the forms for a retaining wall into place. Before pouring the concrete for the retaining wall, pound 1 1/2" pipe into the ground for chain-link-fencing to be attached to. Pour your concrete, allow to set and then wrap the area with chain-link fencing - walls / roof / gates (two gates would be good - close one before entering the actual pen so that you have no escapees).

Once you are inside, fill the area with loose soil / sand for drainage and to cover the rebar, build your hen-house (shade, nesting, food, water, etc) and then you should be good to go.

Picture attached of something similar, but, instead of being concrete base, it has a wooden base to retain the drainage material


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I wonder if you put pie tins around to clang together if that would help? Kind like in the garden but ...um, everywhere your babies roam.

I had to build a runner for my chicks. Something will get them all. I had free range at one time which I love doing, but... Coyotes love them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Andi said:


> I like my crows ...
> 
> And this is the second report of a crow after a young chicken. Makes me wonder what has changed ...


The earth.

Hang tin pie plates up in the trees so they spin in the wind.normally they won't come near them.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I love chicken tractors
Saves a lot on mowing and weeds disappear


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

I hate Crows, Like Baby Face Nelson hated cows.
Pellet gun and a cheap crow call will get the close culprits. Camo 100% and hide close to where they will land. A wounded rabbit call will bring them in as well.

Another method is using steel traps buried, and corn spread on top of ground close to, but not on top of traps. Check local laws.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Kill em if you can, build a run or suprise build a scare CROW  have seen mixed results with scarecrows actually. They will get used to anything that never moves. What would work for me doesnt work for you so I really haven't thought about it in a context of not using a gun to fix it. I would think a run would be a good idea anyway as if the crows don't get em weasels, cats, dogs, skiunks, ***** foxes etc will. There are some breeds that are smarter roosters that will beat the varmints but most are so inbred it requires human intervention to save them.


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

Kill em some way and eat them. I've read that in England young crow is considered a delicacy. In France and Germany any sized crow is used in stews.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

22 with subsonic rounds. Shoot that in the suburbs all the time. Never freaks out the neighbors.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

While I have shot many crows, I never tried to eat any. I think the old saying "eating crow" is most likely based on fact(maybe it leaves a bad taste in your mouth?).


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

hiwall said:


> While I have shot many crows, I never tried to eat any. I think the old saying "eating crow" is most likely based on fact(maybe it leaves a bad taste in your mouth?).


It would be nice to know, for educational purposes and shtf situation.

Is crow good to eat?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know if they are good to eat but in shtf they will definitely make the menu if the expenditure to get can be justified for the meat you get out of it.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Crows are extremely intelligent, they can be fooled but often work around the things you try to scare them with. Years ago I shot a few and even if I hid the shotgun behind my back going out the door they knew I was carrying it and would fly just out of range. I read a few years back that unattended farms in England were having problems with crows picking the eyes out of cattle. Movable open bottom cages like Jimthewagontraveler mentioned is a really good system.


----------

